# Usa tv & movies??



## Corri (Nov 2, 2013)

What is the best way to receive an USA tv signal in Mexico? Most all movies are blocked to this area. Satellite signals are being replaced by internet signals. Very confusing. Anyone know how to receive those internet signals that seem to be blocked?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Netflix Mexico: Complete Instant Streaming List of all Movies and TV Shows


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Corri said:


> What is the best way to receive an USA tv signal in Mexico? Most all movies are blocked to this area. Satellite signals are being replaced by internet signals. Very confusing. Anyone know how to receive those internet signals that seem to be blocked?


Corri, your location reads "California".

Perhaps if you told us where you are in Mexico, someone here might have some advice for you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have Telecable here, with lots of English programming. If your TV has a Secondary Audio Programming option, SAP, you will find that you can watch many channels in either language. For movies, we just buy them on the street or order the DVDs from folks who offer such services in Mexico. You will find them in your area, I am sure. You might also investigate SKY or DIRECTV services in Mexico. They also have some English programming, including movies, with some channels offering the SAP option.
Of course, reading is also an option generally much more pleasant than the TV or movie offerings these days.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Of course, reading is also an option generally much more pleasant than the TV or movie offerings these days.


Hear, hear! Let's hear it for books!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Corri said:


> What is the best way to receive an USA tv signal in Mexico? Most all movies are blocked to this area. Satellite signals are being replaced by internet signals. Very confusing. Anyone know how to receive those internet signals that seem to be blocked?


First, get a VPN service such as HideMyAss which will......well, do just that in terms of what the US service sees. Then find a techie who will guide you through the next steps. Many people are happily watching Netflix US that way. Not much pleasure in watching a Swedish movie with Portuguese subtitles, eh?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Google "US TV Now". They have a basic service for $19 a month for the first 3 months, $29 a month after that. Add $10 a month if you want DVR capability. That's for 28 of the most watched cable channels including networks. For $199 a month you can get about 200 channels from them including multiple HBO and Showtime channels. Too rich for me. I found with the wi-fi I had in San Miguel that the service worked well on my iPad. With a connector using a HDMI cable we were able to watch on our larger tv. Books do work well too but there are some shows I'd like to see, and sports, that made it very worthwhile to me.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I used to have Sky Tv and recently disconnected it. I now use ustvnow. They also have a free option where you can watch ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox and PBS. I also added the google chrome extensions Adblock and media hint so I can watch Hulu.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I second the recommendation to us Chrome with the Media Hint extension. You can connect to all the US Network websites which allows you to watch most shows, not the news, but that can be taken care of with digital newspapers. And for Netflix users, you get a whole new slew of options because you could access US Netflix on Chrome (with Media Hint) and then run over to Internet Explorer and watch Netflix Latin America. Double trouble.

However, my favorite website for streaming movies is Putlocker - Watch Movies Online Free. It can be accessed from Mexico without any IP blocker needed. The biggest problem with this site is the pop-up ads. There are *a lot*. Each time you click a movie you get a pop-up and another when you hit play. However, all you have to do is close each pop-up and then you can watch your movie in peace. All the movies are streaming so you don't have to download anything or worry about any computer viruses as long as you're not clicking on any of the ads or anything goofy. Just click over the video box and it will stream right on that page with the full screen option as well.

The selection is out of this world, I have yet to find a movie that isn't there, and they even have very new movies, however anything that isn't out on DVD might obviously be of pirated quality. I personally love movies from the late 80's, early 90's and they have so much to offer. 

If you can learn to live with those annoying pop ups it's worth it.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I contracted with Dish here in Acapulco which has a few channels I like like AXN, Warner and others. But lately, I have been downloading old shows like Perry Mason, Gunsmoke, The Rifleman, Matlock, Boston Legal, The Avengers and more. IMHO, they are the best.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I use Watch32.com to watch movies. We used to have SkyTV and switched to Dish when the contract was up- it's about the same channels for English but cheaper. I'm gonna try that Google blocker to see if I can get Hulu. But as it turns out it's amazing how many tv showa I don't care that I can't get ha ha. I also read alot, and if you get anywhere near other Americans there's usually a free book trading place.


----------



## Bill Gruntleman (Oct 18, 2013)

First you need a Roku Box. Can only be ordered from USA as far as I know. US$59-79. I have 3. One for each TV. Try Amzazon or Roku themselves.

Next you need Broadband internet, the faster the better. I have 20 meg fiber optic from Telmex, but all this stuff works on 5 meg.

Then you can subscribe to the following:

1. Unblock-US: a smart DNS provider from Canada. VPN's can slow down the system. Smart DNS does NOT slow down the internet speed. Price CN$4.99/mo.
2. US Netflix: This will be your "Movie Channel". Price: US$7.99/mo.
3. USTVNow: This is live USA basic cable TV from Harrisburg, PA. 29 channels: Price: US$29.00/mo.

Note: Only US Netflix requires the Unblock-US. (It is possible the Roku Box itself needs it too. I really do not know because Unblock-US was the first thing I got after getting my first Roku device)
Note: The Roku device itself provides thousands of channels for free, but most not of the quality of the subscriptions I have mentioned. There is however alot of good stuff I get from the Roku device itself, such as Free Speech TV and Democracy Now TV. 
Note: All of this stuff can be googled.
Note: If you own a smart phone or tablet then you can use the app "Twonky" to broadcast YouTube to your TV via Roku. 

Very simple!


----------



## Bill Gruntleman (Oct 18, 2013)

You will also need a wireless router. The Roku connects wirelessly to the router. You set up the Unblock-US DNS servers on your router so that all of your computing does not get run through the Unblock-US DNS servers. You have the Telmex or ISP DNS set up on the computer.

To the uninitiated this may sound complicated. But it is not. And it is cheap.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Slim's buyout enables DirecTV to become aggressive in marketing SOTB

Could be good news for videofiles?


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

I've had good success with downloading movies and shows thru Graboid.com. Anything that's old enough to be on DVD is usually there in good rez. $20 a month, I think, and the variety is pretty astounding. No contracts, you can download like heck for awhile and then cancel and sign up again later.


----------



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Unlocator*

I recently found a service called Unlocator. It blocks netflix, etc. from seeing you are out of the USA. It is a very easy setup and the customer service is very quick in responding to questions. They gave us a 7 day trial, well not just us, to make sure it worked and it does. We can watch Hulu Plus, Netflix, and about 125 other sites. You can use it with any of your devices such as ipad, iPhone, Xbox, Roku, etc. it cost less than $50 a year


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Having installed a VPN and signed up for U.S. Netflix, I'm thoroughly enjoying all my favorite BBC shows along with a multitude of movies from all over the world.
Since my spouse and I both having hearing problems, especially with some BBC shows, having the English subtitles available makes it even mo' bettah.


----------



## lancekoz (Nov 6, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> Having installed a VPN and signed up for U.S. Netflix, I'm thoroughly enjoying all my favorite BBC shows


Who/ what /where gives you a VPN? Is there a charge for that? To join Netflix, do you need a US credit card or?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

lancekoz said:


> Who/ what /where gives you a VPN? Is there a charge for that? To join Netflix, do you need a US credit card or?


There are a number of them. Hidemyass is one. Costs about $78.66 if you buy a year. You may need to buy some equipment in addition. Go to the website on Hidemyass.com or other similar service.
You can use a debit card; maybe a credit card.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lancekoz said:


> Who/ what /where gives you a VPN? Is there a charge for that? To join Netflix, do you need a US credit card or?


You can join Netflix in many countries. You can pay with a credit or debit card. It is about the same price in Mexico/US/Germany and probably in other countries, about $8 usd or $99 pesos/month.

Your subscription to Netflix is valid where ever you are located. But your selection of movies will depend on where Netflix thinks your computer is when you watch them. In Mexico, I see one set of movies and tv shows, in the US I see more movies and TV shows available. In Germany there is a third set. I have been watching a series lately. When I am Mexico it is available with English and Spanish dialog and with English and Spanish subtitles. In Germany it is available in English and German and with English and German subtitles.

If you go through a VPN* to get to the Netflix website, then Netflix will think you are in another country and the selection available will be the selection for that country.

*A VPN is a Virtual Private Network. Your computer browser goes first to the VPN location then from there to any website. They are often used to allow employees to login to company computers and have access to information that is not public. They are also used to allow people to browse to sites and have it appear that they are located somewhere other than where they actually are located. Generally, the providers of VPN service charge a fee. Going through a VPS can slow down the connection.


----------

